# VISA card protection



## gprit (Feb 12, 2014)

I am trying to help a friend who is German (but not very 'clued up'). He paid for a holiday through an agency by Visa Card (issued by Targo Bank). Unfortunately, the agency is now insolvent and the money has not been passed to the end owner.
Now, in the UK he would be protected under the Consumer Credit Act s 75, and the issuing bank would be required to dispute/reclaim the transaction and re-credit the account (it is within 120 days). Is there similar protection in Germany that I can quote to the issuing bank - who have yet to respond?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure there is but it's probably something best dealt with by your friend, since it may be the case that the credit card company will only talk to the customer directly, and it will all be in German.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It may depend a bit on what type of Visa card your friend has. If it's the "plain old" Visa, it's up to the bank what sorts of "insurance" features are on the card. From what I can tell, the Gold and Platinum Visa cards carry a certain level of insurance from the Visa company itself. The basic level credit cards often function more like debit cards and may or may not include any "back up" for purchases gone sour. 

One other thought - it may also depend on where the agency he paid is located. If it's in Germany, it will be covered by German rules (usually pretty strict on these things), but if it's outside of Germany (or outside the EU), then Visa may get involved.


----------

